# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (locatie Zuideerzee Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (locatie Zuideerzee Ziekenhuis)
Ziekenhuisweg 100
Lelystad

Bezoek de website van Zuideerzee Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (locatie Zuideerzee Ziekenhuis).*

----------

